# SSD prices to increase after massive production error. Worth thinking about if you are considering when to buy.



## thereus (Feb 12, 2022)

SSD prices could spike after Western Digital loses 6.5 billion gigabytes of NAND chips


The production issues could impact SSD pricing.




www.theverge.com


----------



## fortunoquack (Feb 12, 2022)

one more reason shown that hard drive storage is great Preference. THe ssd technology is not correctly with evidenced by this. I appreciate the obvious response and agreement on this dialog, hard drive is preferred for true storage sound.


----------



## kitekrazy (Feb 12, 2022)

Bummer. I'm a fan of WD and buy their drives because of their great RMA service. Title is misleading unless other companies decide to raise their prices.


----------



## szczaw (Feb 12, 2022)

Crucial MX500 4TB I bought last week, now costs about $80 more.


----------



## kgdrum (Feb 12, 2022)

I have been looking to add a 4tb WD Blue SSD for a while. The high prices and quality control issues of both Samsung and now WD with SSD’s has me thinking instead getting a 6tb WD Black SATA hard drive which I can buy for about $179.
Yeah it might take a bit more time to access sample libraries and run a little on the hotter side but all of the associated problems with SSD’s and the prices escalating has made me extremely leery of buying a SSD.


----------



## thereus (Feb 12, 2022)

kitekrazy said:


> Bummer. I'm a fan of WD and buy their drives because of their great RMA service. Title is misleading unless other companies decide to raise their prices.


Supply and demand…


----------



## babylonwaves (Feb 12, 2022)

fortunoquack said:


> one more reason shown that hard drive storage is great Preference. THe ssd technology is not correctly with evidenced by this. I appreciate the obvious response and agreement on this dialog, hard drive is preferred for true storage sound.


I fully agree. The Hard Drive => stronger than cockroach while cheaper than vodka. Skål to that.


----------



## rnb_2 (Feb 12, 2022)

Hard drive failure rates are typically much higher than SSDs. Thankfully, these issues with WD were discovered before they were installed in products and sold to consumers, so while the impact on pricing is unfortunate, it really doesn't change the overall calculus. I use spinning disks for backups and drives attached to my home server, where I'm not really stressing transfer or seek speed. Any data that I'm working with on a regular basis lives on SSDs (and gets backed up to hard disks in most cases).


----------



## PedroPH (Feb 12, 2022)

thereus said:


> SSD prices could spike after Western Digital loses 6.5 billion gigabytes of NAND chips
> 
> 
> The production issues could impact SSD pricing.
> ...


If prices are expected to rise, then they must be rising already.


----------



## kgdrum (Feb 12, 2022)

rnb_2 said:


> Hard drive failure rates are typically much higher than SSDs. Thankfully, these issues with WD were discovered before they were installed in products and sold to consumers.




@rnb_2 
Has this been verified that this was discovered and not installed in products already released and sold to consumers?

Thanks


----------



## rnb_2 (Feb 12, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> @rnb_2
> Has this been verified that this was discovered and not installed in products already released and sold to consumers?
> 
> Thanks


The article that I saw (on AppleInsider) said that the contamination was found in raw materials, which I interpreted as pre-manufacturing. I suppose some could have gotten out, but that's not mentioned in anything I've read.


----------



## kgdrum (Feb 12, 2022)

@rnb_2 
That’s hopefully accurate and good news…………🤞
Thanks


----------



## seclusion3 (Feb 13, 2022)

Apple must have known this was coming for the past 20+ years, as they’ve priced their drives accordingly. 🤓 so there shouldn’t be any increase again…. 🤣


----------

